# Puppy Chow?



## GSDKing (Feb 9, 2014)

The breeder I have bought just bought him from has been been feeding him Puppy Chow, is this food okay to feed him it? Thinking about switching to Blue Buffalo Wilderness Puppy.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

I would keep him on it for 2 weeks so he adjusts to his new home then switch to something better. Blue is good, it made our old dog SUPER gassy. We feed our 12 week old Fromm puppy gold/large breed puppy (we are in transition). We love it! It's what our breeder fed him. No recalls no unnecessary additives. We order it on www.chewy.com 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

There are better options out there, Fromm, Natures Variety, Acana, Orijen, and there are freeze dried or dehydrated raw options too, like Honest Kitchen and Natures Variety. Look around and read up, your pup may do better on "middle of the road" food. Have you checked out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor ? You might want to look into raw feeding as well, plenty of info here on this site and people who can help with that.


----------



## gurlonfire2004 (Jan 15, 2014)

Blue Buffalo Wilderness is a very good dry dog food. It has a 5 star rating on dog food advisor. 

My almost 14 week old has been on Blue Wilderness Large Breed Puppy for about a month now. She is doing very well on it. She loves it, has a shiny coat (Although I do supplement with fish oil. I live in the desert and the air is just too dry.), solid poop, and she weighed 28 pounds at the vet on Monday.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Nigel said:


> There are better options out there, Fromm, Natures Variety, Acana, Orijen, and there are freeze dried or dehydrated raw options too, like Honest Kitchen and Natures Variety. Look around and read up, your pup may do better on "middle of the road" food. Have you checked out Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor ? You might want to look into raw feeding as well, plenty of info here on this site and people who can help with that.


Just want to clarify, blue is fine too, I was referring to the puppy chow. The thing about blue, at least I thought is was them, they don't make their own food, its sub contracted out, maybe someone else can verify? Anyways, we used it, both my dogs liked it and one did well on it, the other had allergies and this forced us to change.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Take this for what its worth

Poisoned Treats From China Update

- KarensK9s


----------



## sourdough44 (Oct 26, 2013)

kr16 said:


> Take this for what its worth
> 
> Poisoned Treats From China Update
> 
> - KarensK9s


 I think we can agree, no treats or dog food from China. I'd switch by gradually mixing to a better food right away.


----------



## Cpd494 (Jan 11, 2014)

I agree with you also Madis I love Fromm I feed it to all my dogs and my pup..


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

sourdough44 said:


> I think we can agree, no treats or dog food from China. I'd switch by gradually mixing to a better food right away.



Its says foods in that article as well. Its lists kibble.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

Fromm here too the large breed puppy gold. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what does food have to do with adjusting to a new home?
why feed bad food for 2 weeks?



madis said:


> I would keep him on it for 2 weeks so he adjusts to his new home then switch to something better.
> 
> 
> Blue is good, it made our old dog SUPER gassy. We feed our 12 week old Fromm puppy gold/large breed puppy (we are in transition). We love it! It's what our breeder fed him. No recalls no unnecessary additives. We order it on www.chewy.com
> ...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i've never fed puppy food. there's lots of good food for you to
choose from.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> what does food have to do with adjusting to a new home?
> why feed bad food for 2 weeks?


It's important to keep as many variables constant as you can when he gets to a new home. He is already going to have a lowered immune system due to stress. Give him time to adjust a bit, changing his food right away could do more harm than good. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

